# both of my little gradson's really need your prayer's



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel like I'm living in a horrible movie right now, I hate to burden all of you but I really need you. My 3 year old grandson Demetrius really need your prayers, he has been fighting allergies, well last night he couldn't breath, my daughter Tammy took him to the ER early this morning, I am getting texts from her

Text
He had a xray, steroids and two breathing treatments, they sent him home, he's still wheezing really bad. he can hardly walk because he isn't able to catch his breath, Veronica (Demetrius mom) is on the phone with the ER doctor right now.

Then I didn't hear anything for a time and then I received this text

Text
We have to back to the ER

Text
We are on our way to Scared Heart Children's hospital

Text
He's getting three more breathing treatments
I text and ask if he was being admitted, haven't heard anything back

God promises he won't give us more then we can handle, we need your prayers, I'm so helpless, I'm so thankful I have the Lord to hold on to, I'm about ready to cry.

I'll keep you updated

Ethan will be going in tomorrow morning for tests


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry you're grandsons are both having problems. This is so scary for you and your family. I will keep both boys in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I am so sorry. Hopefully they will find something that will give him some relief.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, prayers for both little boys. The are in great hands!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Paula I'm so sorry you're grandsons are both having problems. This is so scary for you and your family. I will keep both boys in my prayers.


It's the waiting and not hearing anything that is driving me crazy Kathy



mdbflorida said:


> Paula, I am so sorry. Hopefully they will find something that will give him some relief.


Poor little guy he's got to be so scared, Mags I feel so hepless



Polly's mom said:


> Paula, prayers for both little boys. The are in great hands!


thank you for your prayers Marcia, it's hard to sit hear and not know what's going on, I just keep praying


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Paula  Lots of prayers being sent for your precious grandsons and you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update finally

Demetrius is being admitted to the Sacred Heart Children's Hospital. He has had 5 breathing treatments here and two heavy doses of steroids. He's still wheezing and coughing. His oxygen levels keep fluctuating.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor little guy  How scary to be going through this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - I can't believe this is happening. I'm praying for both Demetrius and Ethan. I know how scary it is when they can't breathe. Don't know if this will help or not but you know David has had life threatening food allergies diagnosed at age two. They then said that asthma often went hand in hand with them but when he was 3 I said, nope he doesn't have it. Four, I said no but he was coughing a bit after a cold. By 5, I would hear him coughing and coughing at night and finally realized something was going on. I had started keeping a journal of when he had breathing difficulties. Turned out I could trace it to fall and spring...grass pollen and tree pollen seasons. He would also more likely have his food allergy anaphylactic reactions these seasons. He had so much trouble breathing that I would have him on albuterol (rescue med) and kept giving it to him and he had horrible shakes from it. My allergist suggested buying a nebulizer for home and prescribed liquid meds for it. I can't even tell you how many trips to the ER it saved. It works so much better than inhalers. We got a plug in model and one for traveling that's about the size of a big electric razor. So that was a life saver. The other thing was that the allergist suggested we go on Flovent (oral steroid) prophylactically a month before allergy season and stay on it through the season. I didn't want my son on daily steroids but I finally gave in. It was life changing. Using that and Rhino Aqua nose spray, we didn't get to the ER mode, the scary mode where he couldn't breathe. He would need albuterol maybe a couple of days a month in that period and as he grew he didn't need it at all--- except around cats. So those two things really helped. Not sure what is behind Demetrius' reactions but if it was like David, these two things made a world of difference for David and for us. Keep us updated and sending hugs. You are going through more than any grandparent should have to. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no Paula. Yes, it has got to be the most helpless feeling. 

Of course, prayers are being said for both of your grandsons. It seems so unfair they have to go through all of this. Ethan and Demetrius are so innocent and so young, bless their hearts.

I will be checking in for updates. 

I feel helpless that I can't be there to at least hold your hand. I will be up late tonight in case you need someone to talk with. I love you, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh Paula  Lots of prayers being sent for your precious grandsons and you and your family.


 Thank you so much for your prayers we ALL need it



zooeysmom said:


> Poor little guy  How scary to be going through this.


 God is carrying me through, I feel numb



Snowbody said:


> Oh Paula - I can't believe this is happening. I'm praying for both Demetrius and Ethan. I know how scary it is when they can't breathe. Don't know if this will help or not but you know David has had life threatening food allergies diagnosed at age two. They then said that asthma often went hand in hand with them but when he was 3 I said, nope he doesn't have it. Four, I said no but he was coughing a bit after a cold. By 5, I would hear him coughing and coughing at night and finally realized something was going on. I had started keeping a journal of when he had breathing difficulties. Turned out I could trace it to fall and spring...grass pollen and tree pollen seasons. He would also more likely have his food allergy anaphylactic reactions these seasons. He had so much trouble breathing that I would have him on albuterol (rescue med) and kept giving it to him and he had horrible shakes from it. My allergist suggested buying a nebulizer for home and prescribed liquid meds for it. I can't even tell you how many trips to the ER it saved. It works so much better than inhalers. We got a plug in model and one for traveling that's about the size of a big electric razor. So that was a life saver. The other thing was that the allergist suggested we go on Flovent (oral steroid) prophylactically a month before allergy season and stay on it through the season. I didn't want my son on daily steroids but I finally gave in. It was life changing. Using that and Rhino Aqua nose spray, we didn't get to the ER mode, the scary mode where he couldn't breathe. He would need albuterol maybe a couple of days a month in that period and as he grew he didn't need it at all--- except around cats. So those two things really helped. Not sure what is behind Demetrius' reactions but if it was like David, these two things made a world of difference for David and for us. Keep us updated and sending hugs. You are going through more than any grandparent should have to. :grouphug:


so much of what you have shared reminds me of Demetrius, I'm thankful someone has finally taken this serious, hopefully while he's on the hospital they will fond out what is causing all this


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh no Paula, this is too much. Hope the little boy will feel better soon. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Paula - I can't believe this is happening. I'm praying for both Demetrius and Ethan. I know how scary it is when they can't breathe. Don't know if this will help or not but you know David has had life threatening food allergies diagnosed at age two. They then said that asthma often went hand in hand with them but when he was 3 I said, nope he doesn't have it. Four, I said no but he was coughing a bit after a cold. By 5, I would hear him coughing and coughing at night and finally realized something was going on. I had started keeping a journal of when he had breathing difficulties. Turned out I could trace it to fall and spring...grass pollen and tree pollen seasons. He would also more likely have his food allergy anaphylactic reactions these seasons. He had so much trouble breathing that I would have him on albuterol (rescue med) and kept giving it to him and he had horrible shakes from it. My allergist suggested buying a nebulizer for home and prescribed liquid meds for it. I can't even tell you how many trips to the ER it saved. It works so much better than inhalers. We got a plug in model and one for traveling that's about the size of a big electric razor. So that was a life saver. The other thing was that the allergist suggested we go on Flovent (oral steroid) prophylactically a month before allergy season and stay on it through the season. I didn't want my son on daily steroids but I finally gave in. It was life changing. Using that and Rhino Aqua nose spray, we didn't get to the ER mode, the scary mode where he couldn't breathe. He would need albuterol maybe a couple of days a month in that period and as he grew he didn't need it at all--- except around cats. So those two things really helped. Not sure what is behind Demetrius' reactions but if it was like David, these two things made a world of difference for David and for us. Keep us updated and sending hugs. You are going through more than any grandparent should have to. :grouphug:


Sue's post sounds very helpful, Paula. In the past, I have had to use Flovent and albuterol, too ... and, they helped so much. And, the nebulizer worked wonders for me. I personally, had difficulty using an inhaler and could not use it at all without a spacer.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Paula! Big huge hugs. You must all be in quite a state. I am so sorry. Will be saying a prayer for you. Get better little ones, your family can't take much more.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no Paula. Yes, it has got to be the most helpless feeling.
> 
> Of course, prayers are being said for both of your grandsons. It seems so unfair they have to go through all of this. Ethan and Demetrius are so innocent and so young, bless their hearts.
> 
> ...


My mind is racing, just talked to Tammy, she's my oldest daughter, she took Veronica and Demetrius to the ER, Veronica will stay at the hospital, hopefully they can figure out what's causing him to have a hard time breathing and why the treatments aren't working. Marie I'm to mental tired to talk. Thank you for your prayers



MalteseJane said:


> Oh no Paula, this is too much. Hope the little boy will feel better soon. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Janine, yes this is to much, I can't believe my baby grandson's are ill, and both having lung problems




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue's post sounds very helpful, Paula. In the past, I have had to use Flovent and albuterol, too ... and, they helped so much. And, the nebulizer worked wonders for me. I personally, had difficulty using an inhaler and could not use it at all without a spacer.


Hopefully that's what's going on and little Demetrius will be able to go home tomorrow, faith testing time, God's still in control, and always will be




silverhaven said:


> Oh Paula! Big huge hugs. You must all be in quite a state. I am so sorry. Will be saying a prayer for you. Get better little ones, your family can't take much more.


l need that hug Maureen, it's going to be a very long night and day tomorrow. 
I'm so thankful I have my precious friends here


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my. Both your grandsons will be in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - saying prayers!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just waking up and seeing your thread. I am so sorry  . We will be praying for complete healing. I agree SO much with Sue's post. I also have allergies, asthma etc. Our body is so connected to this world and it is effected by the foods & chemicals that we intake and the environment that we exist in ... that can be so challenging to balance. I unfortunately cannot take the breathing treatments well (because of a heart and allergy issue), so I have to do everything I can to avoid that. I have an emergency inhaler but I was told not to use it unless I was also calling 911 (because it may cause a life threatening heart related response). Comforting huh? This last month or so I have been having a lot of wheezing and discomfort. I started doing even more research and found that there can be a connection to gastric issues and asthma - so you may want to mention that to your family. GERD and things like that seem to be linked in some way. I went to a Naturopath and he indicated that I have "leaky gut" and that it is the contributing cause to almost all of my health issues. That was such a wake up call! He said things about my symptoms that I had not even mentioned to him ... they were right on point with what I experience. Anyway, it's worth looking in to. Some of the things that seem to provide relief for me are 1 - getting back to Yoga and Ayurveda. 2 - starting my day with a cup of hot water to drink. I know that sounds crazy, but it was mentioned by a Yogi and then I also saw that folks with asthma and digestive issues do this too. It really has helped to nearly stop an asthma attack for me. I no longer drink cold beverages - only room temperature - no ice. 3 -I use the old fashioned trick of inhaling steam (I use a pot on the stove several times a day). 4- At night I have essential oils near me for Aromatherapy and it really helps me at night with my breathing (my nephew came over recently and said, "your room smells so good!" lol. It was a great opportunity to teach him more about holistic medicine and essential oils  . ) 5- I sleep with pillows at an elevated incline on my bed (imagine a steep hill - that's what my pillows look like). This keeps my head elevated while supporting my body and my breathing.

I don't know if any of this information has helped you, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to share. Please don't think that I'm opposed to conventional medicine or downplaying it's effectiveness.... I am most definitely not. For me it's just hard to utilize the drug chemicals, so the alternative whole body approach has been very helpful. Maybe some of it can be helpful in combination with the drug therapy for your family. I know you all must be so very worried  . We are keeping you all in our thoughts.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry to see this this morning! Big hugs and prayers on the way!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am so sorry this is happening to you and your daughters and grandchildren. Demetrius is where he needs to be right now. I am sure he is getting the very best of care. Are his allergies environmental - this a really bad season for pollen Hopefully whatever the stressor is will abate soon. I hoping for the best possible news for Ethan tomorrow as he undergoes his tests. Your family certainly has been under so much stress lately, you all deserve for things to go right and to have your grandchildren feel better.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending Prayers Paula. I have a Grandson with asthma and he goes through the same thing. It is so nerve racking.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for you and your precious grandsons..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Paula, what a worry. Sending more good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, your family has so much on their plate right now...praying it all settles down for you soon and your grandbabies both get better soon!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry you grandson is having such tough problems. He may have allergies Paula, but what you are describing is asthma. It needs a specific treatment plan for everyday living so that he doesn't have these exacerbations that require hospitalization.

Once he is better, his parents should consider seeing either an pediatric allergy or pulmonary specialist. They will devise an everyday action plan for him to prevent bad exacerbations. The most important thing to do is daily peak flow measurements. Kind of like diabetics do blood sugar measurements to determine how much insulin to take, daily peak flow measurements can guide medication and recognition of asthma symptoms even before it becomes a critical issue. 

Here is a link to Pediatric Asthma Action Plans:

What's an Asthma Action Plan?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My oldest daughter Tammy is picking me up we will be going to the hospital to be with Veronica and Demetrius, Lorin is staying home to be with Matilda, I will update later this afternoon.
Charity is going to call me this evening and update me on Ethan.
Thank you for your prayer's I didn't sleep much last night, spent a great deal of time in prayer
I love you all


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am just seeing this...so sorry for what your grandchildren are going through. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula! Praying hard for all of you. I went to St Peters to light a bunch of candles. It's the oldest RC Church in NY. I go here all the time. St Patricks is under construction, I was there last week for a funeral and it's just not the same. I hope what I'm about to tell you makes you laugh a little bit. Oh, and I'll post a picture of the church, so you can see how pretty it is. 

I'm lighting candles by the Blessed Mother. Beforehand I put a large bill in the box. I'm lighting as many as I can and some old lady says to me, you know you have to pay for that many, right? Lol. I asked her if she was a church monitor and told her what I put in the box originally. Oh I'm so sorry, blah blah blah. Needless to say this lady will be doing the rosary for you, probably forever. Lol
Love you, Paula. Please hang in, you're doing great. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for both of your grandsons and the rest of the family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My oldest daughter Tammy is picking me up we will be going to the hospital to be with Veronica and Demetrius, Lorin is staying home to be with Matilda, I will update later this afternoon.
> Charity is going to call me this evening and update me on Ethan.
> Thank you for your prayer's I didn't sleep much last night, spent a great deal of time in prayer
> I love you all


Paula, checking in to see how Demetrius and Ethan are doing today? 

I was thinking about you, your grandsons, your daughters, and the rest of your family, all day long yesterday and last evening ... and, often with prayers. 

I am worried about you. I hope you got some sleep last night.

My heart and prayers are with all of you. I love you, dear friend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in on you and your family. I hope things are much better today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Paula I am so sorry about your grandsons. I am praying for them both.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Paula - I can't believe this is happening. I'm praying for both Demetrius and Ethan. I know how scary it is when they can't breathe. Don't know if this will help or not but you know David has had life threatening food allergies diagnosed at age two. They then said that asthma often went hand in hand with them but when he was 3 I said, nope he doesn't have it. Four, I said no but he was coughing a bit after a cold. By 5, I would hear him coughing and coughing at night and finally realized something was going on. I had started keeping a journal of when he had breathing difficulties. Turned out I could trace it to fall and spring...grass pollen and tree pollen seasons. He would also more likely have his food allergy anaphylactic reactions these seasons. He had so much trouble breathing that I would have him on albuterol (rescue med) and kept giving it to him and he had horrible shakes from it. My allergist suggested buying a nebulizer for home and prescribed liquid meds for it. I can't even tell you how many trips to the ER it saved. It works so much better than inhalers. We got a plug in model and one for traveling that's about the size of a big electric razor. So that was a life saver. The other thing was that the allergist suggested we go on Flovent (oral steroid) prophylactically a month before allergy season and stay on it through the season. I didn't want my son on daily steroids but I finally gave in. It was life changing. Using that and Rhino Aqua nose spray, we didn't get to the ER mode, the scary mode where he couldn't breathe. He would need albuterol maybe a couple of days a month in that period and as he grew he didn't need it at all--- except around cats. So those two things really helped. Not sure what is behind Demetrius' reactions but if it was like David, these two things made a world of difference for David and for us. Keep us updated and sending hugs. You are going through more than any grandparent should have to. :grouphug:





pammy4501 said:


> Sorry you grandson is having such tough problems. He may have allergies Paula, but what you are describing is asthma. It needs a specific treatment plan for everyday living so that he doesn't have these exacerbations that require hospitalization.
> 
> Once he is better, his parents should consider seeing either an pediatric allergy or pulmonary specialist. They will devise an everyday action plan for him to prevent bad exacerbations. The most important thing to do is daily peak flow measurements. Kind of like diabetics do blood sugar measurements to determine how much insulin to take, daily peak flow measurements can guide medication and recognition of asthma symptoms even before it becomes a critical issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue and Pam for your info.
Demetrius is home, he was released last night at 7pm, he severe asthma, and allergies, they put him on a nebulizer, he has to have treatments every 4 hours around the clock. He is also on 4 different meds. I didn't ask the names of the meds
He has a doctor appointment Friday and two next week.
I found this picture of Demetrius from this summer, just wanted you to see who your praying and sending good thoughts to, he will be three on the 21st of this month
I have been overwhelmed, I will make a different thread on Ethan later this afternoon, my mind is on overload trying to take all I heard from Charity last night.:blush: I'm going to take a nap, when Matilda and I wake I will update you on Ethan
I need you all, thank you for your prayers and good thoughts, we are going through a real dark time in our lives right now, my faith in the Lord keeps me going

Kerry THANK YOU, I needed a laugh today.

I forgot to add the picture, next post down


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Demetrius this last summer


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh wow, praying praying for both Ethan and Demetrius! Praying for the caregivers and doctors too! HUGSSSSS!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little sweetheart he is. Poor little guy. Hope all gets resolved. Allergies seemingly are getting so much worse these days.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Paula I am so sorry to read this. I have nothing to add beside you are right God does not give us more than we can handle. Just hang on life is a ride sometimes up, sometimes down. You and your family are in my heart and prayers.

Oh and what a little cutie pie!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You have such adorable grandchildren, Paula. :wub::wub: They've been on my mind so much and I think it helps to have a visual image of them to be in our thoughts and prayers. Wanted to agree with Pam about the peak flow meter. When kids are young it's hard to gauge how well (or poorly) they're doing and the peak flow measures it. I also used to have David tell me what number he felt when he had allergic reactions or asthma on a scale of 1-10. I didn't want to keep asking "How are you breathing? How are you breathing" constantly so by setting up the number system I was able to tell easily if he was getting better or worse. This all helps when they're young kids and can't verbalize as well as when they're older.


----------

